# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Hollyoaks Later

## hunnibunny

What is everyones thoughts on the latest series of Hollyoaks later? Did anyone else enjoy the first episode as much as I did  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

> What is everyones thoughts on the latest series of Hollyoaks later? Did anyone else enjoy the first episode as much as I did


Brendan is great in it

----------


## Perdita

There is already a thread on this

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...Later-Series-5

----------


## Perdita

There is already a thread on this

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...Later-Series-5

----------

tammyy2j (19-09-2012)

----------


## hunnibunny

I agree Tammy... he plays the character so well  :Smile:  
I know there is Perdita but it contains spoilers so I thought I'd start a new thread for those who prefer not to see them  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (19-09-2012)

----------


## hunnibunny

Noooooooo!!!!! Why have they killed off Brendan?

----------


## moonstorm

agggghhh I didn't watch it, please tell me not Brendan!!! What happened??

----------


## hunnibunny

He was at the house he grew up in and it showed flashbacks that he was abused as a young boy by his father, his Nana confessed that she knew all about it so he killed her. He was then sat on the beach in front of the house with Walker and asked him what his father was like, then he told Walker about what his dad had done to him when he was younger. Cheryl then found their Nana dead and presumed that she had died naturally because she was dying of lung cancer anyways and when Brendan tried to comfort her, she said that he was dead to her (she had saw him cutting up Joels step fathers body piece by piece in a previous episode and it disgusted her)  Brendan then trashed the whole house (the gas pipe from the oven got broke) he then found a drawing he had done as a boy in his old bedroom, so he set it on fire along with the curtains. Then he came back downstairs and was stood at the door entrance and his phone rang (he had earlier deleted the 'mum' contact on Walkers phone that was the cop Walker was working for and resaved his own number as 'mum') Walker then said that "we have got the b****rd, he has just poured his heart out to me" and as Brendan replied and Walker turned around to see him.... there was a huge explosion from the house Brendan was stood in. It then showed him lying on the floor and his voice was used to say somethin like "it seems only fitting that where my life should begin, is where my life should end" then the programme ended. I'm pretty sure that you can get it on 4od, not sure how long they will be showing it for though. P.s. sorry its kinda long winded but that episode was jam packed with stuff and I wanted to give you a clear view of what happened.

----------

moonstorm (22-09-2012)

----------


## moonstorm

Many thanks Hunni, I can't get 4od cos I live in Gibraltar so I really appreciate your very detailed post.  I don't suppose there is any chance he could he still alive  Or am I hoping for too much??

----------


## hunnibunny

That's okay  :Smile:  I'm not sure if he would have survived such a fatal explosion but I'm hoping that somehow he did as I don't think Hollyoaks will be the same without him. Anything can happen though... remember how we all thought Warren had been killed in that fire but it was revealed about a year later that he had actually survived. Hollyoaks needs a good baddie that the viewers can't resist liking.

----------

moonstorm (22-09-2012)

----------


## moonstorm

An what a good baddie Brendan is!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Brendan isnt dead

I have to hand it to the writers what an episode last night the actors involved Cheryl, Flo, Brendan and Walker were excellent best ever later episode imho

----------


## lizann

Still in shock over the Later episodes but I dont think Brendan is dead

----------

